# Sonata and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sonata is just over three months old; the babies are about two days old. She's a blue satin tricolor and she was bred to a black tricolor. I thought she'd have a small litter and was pleased to see three big, very chubby little pinkies.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

gorgeous mommy mouse you have there,
you will update the thread as the babies grow wont you? so we can drool over them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Slightly off topic but I was wondering Moustress if you ever buy mice in or do you just breed from your own lines? You have so many attractive mice and so many different types too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Every now and then I find a mousie at a pet store that I like; usually they don't work out for breeding for one reason or another. I do have two does bought from Petco a few months ago, and they have produced a litter each off of a buck bought from a reptile store. He was so nice and big and had fairy decent ears and tail, and he's the sire of those two aforementioned litters.

My tri and splashed mousies started with three acquired from an East Coast breeders almost four years ago by way of mousie train via Rodentfest that year. Since then, there has been little outside input, but since i have a large mousery, I had many, many options to prevent the line from becoming overly inbred.

There will be some inbreeding going on in my attempt to recover a line that was almost completely lost, unfortunately, several months ago. I'm hoping the remaining meeces in that line carry the full complement of genes necessary to give me back my fawn satins.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I was just wondering what a satin blue tricolor would look like. Very pretty mousey!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The litter that Sonata came from had three blue tris in it, and I was a bit disappointed that they were all long haired, as that makes the markings look fuzzy. I'm going to breed Sonata again in a month or two to Deep Blue, my dark pied blue buck. His color is very dark and he's short haired. I'm not the only breeder to have complained about a lack of contrast on blue tris...these three seem to each have at least one dark splotch among the hairiness.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

She looks more lilac than blue to me... beautiful none the less


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The dark spot is definitely blue; lilac is a diluted shade in that hue, as is silver (black-eyed). Pretty cool, I think!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such a pretty girl with an equally pretty name!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! She is one of my favorites.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Is she just over 3 months now......or was she just over 3 months when you bred her?...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's three months old; maybe a bit young to be bred, but I judged she was big enough to carry and deliver. Her babies were born very large and chubby, so I think it worked out OK. She was from one of the first litters born the first week of this year.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sonata's little ones are now two weeks old.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute chubby babies!


----------

